# Some more Beer Bread



## got14u (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I was itching to use my new kitchen aid mixer so what better then some beer bread. My son wanted to make it so I just supervised. Here is the recipe I used but I added a twist with some green diced chiles.
BEER BREAD
• 1  package active dry yeast
• 1/4 cup warm water
• 1 cup beer, room temperature
• 1 tbsp cream cheese
• 1 tbsp sugar
• 1-1/2 tsp salt
• 3 cups bread flour
1. In small bowl, mix water and yeast. Stir until yeast is dissolved.
2. In large bowl, add beer, cream cheese, sugar, and salt. Pour in yeast and stir.
3. Mix in 2-1/2 cups flour. Turn out onto floured board and knead in the remaining half cup of flour or until the dough is soft and smooth.
4. Put dough in greased bowl and turn dough so that the top is greased. Cover and let rise in warm place for about 60 minutes, or until double in size.
5. Punch down dough with your fist. Turn dough out onto floured board and knead for about 1 minute.
6. Preheat oven 375 degrees F.
7. Form dough into 1 loaf. Put into buttered bread pan. Cover and let rise until double in size, about 30 minutes.
8. Score dough by cutting three slashes across the top with a sharp knife. Put in oven and bake for about 45 minutes or until golden brown.
9. Turn out bread and let cool on a rack or dishtowel.

the beginnings

mixing away


Just about done needing with the mixer

setting to rise

I will update when done....thanks for lookin


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's the finished loafs...man does that green chile add a great flavor...next time I will add 2 of the little cans tho


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 6, 2010)

They look great, I like the added pepper idea. 
how about a slice-view


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2010)

Great looking bread!  That would go good with a hot bowl of venison chili.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 6, 2010)

oh ya what Basman said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.
thanks for the qview.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

looks good, well done. I love bread


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll get one up...It was late and I was ready for bed...I like the idea of some venison chili...I have some backstrap left maybe I will do that today.


----------

